# Different Rear End



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

So I took my GTO to the mechanic this morning to swap out my 3:90 gears for a set of 3:42 gears. After he opens it up, we find out it has a 4:10 Eaton Posi set-up in it. Now I need a 3 series carrier to swap gears. Oh-well what's another few hundred dollars? What is the Eaton set-up worth on E-bay? It is in great shape and I need to recoup some money.


----------

